# Kidney transplant



## Yvonne McCreery (Jan 29, 2009)

When the patient is admitted to the hospital for the transplant, can the surgeon/admitting physician charge for the Admit H&P?  Even if it is a couple of days after an initial transplant consultation?  Sometimes this is not a planned admission, but the patient is called when a kidney becomes available.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 29, 2009)

*I'm thinking no*

I'm thinking no because although the actual date of the transplant was unknown in advance, the "decision for surgery" was made earlier ... that's why the patient was on the transplant list. Therefore I'd say that the admission E/M is bundled with the surgery. 

But I'd be interested in hearing the arguments from those whose opinion differs. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Yvonne McCreery (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the input.   I would also like to hear any differing or agreeing  opinions.   The physician is thinking he should be able to charge.


----------



## Krisb615 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kidney Transplant*

Kidney transplants are considered urgent/emergent and therefore are unplanned.  I definitely think the admission is billable because the patient can present to the hospital and after they evaluation they could  be turned away if they have a problem detected. I believe the one cavaet is where the transplant is planned with a specific donor, this would be an exception because it would be considered elective.


----------

